# NAC - N-acetylcystine - How long does it take to work? What dosage?



## sbcy1 (Mar 13, 2012)

If it’s going to work for SAD, OCD, ADD, etc. how long does it usually take to show results? What dosage have adults on here had success with? Thanks for reading!


----------



## 10029185j (Jan 15, 2016)

I have only taken it for my liver what are you trying to achieve


----------

